#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-19
<h00k> Screwed around with my Arduino today, I have to go buy some sensors tomorrow
<h00k> I'm going to make a midi drumkit
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-20
<Cheesehead> Ubuntu Global Jam ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam ) will be in 6 weeks - Fri/Sat/Sun Sept 2-4
<Cheesehead> Any interest in an Ubuntu Hour in MKE during that time?
<Cheesehead> Unrelated question: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour shows a monthly Ubuntu Hour in Madison. Does it really occur?
<h00k> Cheesehead: indeed it does in Madison, also, we've tried to do some stuff for Global Jam but nobody showed up, I'm willing to try it again!
<h00k> Cheesehead: and probably, regarding MKE hour!
<Cheesehead> I suppose the Madison Ubuntu Hour should show up on the LoCo monthly reports.
<h00k> It could, yeah
<Cheesehead> I will add it.
<Cheesehead> I'll do the barest planning for a MKE hour and post it to the mailing list
<Cheesehead> For the reports going forward, it would be quite helpful to know how many people show up to the MSN Ubuntu Hour
<Cheesehead> any notable events that took place, etc
<h00k> Cheesehead: I can get that from MADLUG that actually hosts that hour and forward that on
<Cheesehead> Ah, if it's their event, then I see no need for us to take credit for it...
<Cheesehead> So I won't add it to our reports.
<h00k> Cheesehead: they are hosting it, but they are doing 'Ubuntu Hour'
<h00k> we're working together on it
<h00k> douglasawh-work: ^ is this correct?
<h00k> also, nickmoeck_, you're in Mil, yes?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-21
<Cheesehead> h00k: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1085/detail/
<Cheesehead> Seem correct?
<h00k> Cheesehead: Appears so, I can begin forwarding notices again to the LoCo, I do occasionally if I'm not superbusy when I get the email regarding it
<h00k> I should.
<h00k> Cheesehead: awesome!
<Cheesehead> That one was practice - to see if I could figure out the Ubuntu event system
<Cheesehead> Now there's an event we (somebody else) can add to the wiki, and (me) add to the reports.
<Cheesehead> It doesn't replace other methods, but it does get the event into the Ubuntu ical, and
<Cheesehead> ..someday...if we want to be a real approved LoCo again, we need this kind of documentation
 * Cheesehead goes off to mop the kitchen floor
<h00k> I concur
<h00k> so, cool. we have a few people that want to.
 * Cheesehead returns from the kitchen
<Cheesehead> Whew. Dirty floor. Clean now.
<Cheesehead> hook: >we have a few people that want to.
<Cheesehead> Seems so.
<Cheesehead> Ugh. I keep mispelling y0ur name. Sorry.
<h00k> It's alright
<h00k> h<tab>
<Cheesehead> h00k: Hey! I learned something new. Thanks...
<h00k> Cheesehead: ;) works on most IRC clients
<Cheesehead> Event listing - UH Madison 20 Aug http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1085/detail/ , ical http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1085/detail/ical/
<Cheesehead> Event listing - UH Madison 17 Sep http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1086/detail/, ical http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1086/detail/ical/
<Cheesehead> Event listing - UH Madison 15 Oct http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1087/detail/, icoal http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1087/detail/ical/
<h00k> http://wisconsinlinux.org/
<Cheesehead> icoal? Perhaps I meant ical
<Cheesehead> h00k: Saw it - these are the Ubuntu wiki event listings. In case anyone cares.
<Cheesehead> This way, they're in my IRC log, I'll need them in a month or two
<h00k> Makes sense
<Cheesehead> I suppose MadLug should be putting the events into WiLug's wiki
<Cheesehead> Not to be bureaucratic about it (ha ha)
<h00k> Wer're also logged here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/21/%23ubuntu-us-wi.html
<h00k> etc, etc
<Cheesehead> h00k: Yup, I have a little script that pulls that log whenever my laptop goes online.
<Cheesehead> Handy to see what the conversation is about while I've been working
<h00k> :Dice
<h00k> *nice
<h00k> my upload is making everything lag.
<h00k> I use irssi on a VPS so it's always (usually) connected
<Cheesehead> h00k: http://wisconsinlinux.org/index.php/Wisconsin_Linux_Users#Meetings_.2F_Event_Calendar shows a bimonthly #ubuntu-wisconsin meeting
<Cheesehead> Old info they never erased?
<h00k> yes.
<h00k> :/
<h00k> wait, that might be my calendar?
<h00k> Nope
<h00k> mikeputnam: that's you!
<h00k> I have https://www.google.com/calendar/ical/ql53dv4hme3frk8ro72fbc2g84%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<h00k> and/or https://www.google.com/calendar/feeds/ql53dv4hme3frk8ro72fbc2g84%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic
<h00k> and/or https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=ql53dv4hme3frk8ro72fbc2g84%40group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/Chicago
<h00k> I'll leave myself a note to write up about Global Jam
<h00k> unless anyone else cares to
<h00k> call-to-arms, etc
<Cheesehead> What have you done in the past?
<Cheesehead> (Both successful and unsuccessful)
<h00k> For which? Global Jam? in general?
<Cheesehead> Jam
<h00k> W were going to have people do testing and bug reporting, checking  in on IRC each hour to talk about their finds
<h00k> nobody else came back :(
<h00k> It was hard to get people to the meeting to discuss it
<h00k> People are all "Yeah, here are my ideas!" and then they never show up
<Cheesehead> I'll show up for that. Before Brainstorm, I hung out in the Bug Squad.
<Cheesehead> Nothing fancy, but I can diagnose easy install failures and assign packages.
<Cheesehead> I'm not good enough to tell when a bug is properly Triaged, but I can usually tell when it's not and what to ask for
<Cheesehead> Brainstormers are much the same - lots of talk, few show up.
<Cheesehead> That's okay.
<Cheesehead> I was thinking of a Friday after-work MKE Ubuntu Hour
<Cheesehead> How about a Sunday midday IRC meet for ...whatever?
<h00k> This sunday?
<Cheesehead> Bugs are good. VMs should make working them a lot easier than it used to be!
<Cheesehead> No, Jam Sunday
<h00k> Oh, oh.
<h00k> Yeah.
<Cheesehead> If I announce a Friday UH on only 24 hrs notice, the resulting turnouts is quite predicatble
 * Cheesehead unfumbles his fingers
<h00k> Feel free to write anything up and ship it out
<Cheesehead> Will do.
<Cheesehead> ...Tomorrow.
<h00k> I'm assisting a friend diagnose a bug at the moment, then I have some more wedding planning
<mikeputnam> h00k: remedied.
<mikeputnam> wisconsinlinux.org no longer mentions a standing 8pm irc meeting for #ubuntu-us-wi
<Cheesehead> Updated the team wiki reports for June, added July report
<h00k> mikeputnam: cool!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-22
<h00k> Protip. When you have a motorcycle, don't accidentally order pizza for pickup.
<mikeputnam> ha
<Cheesehead> Class earlier today on how to get a LoCo approved/re-approved: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/22/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t16:00
<h00k> *useful Tip* Every time you run any event, write up a report on it, and even take a photo, this will help you when it comes to your application as this shows us and tells us how active you are
<h00k> ;)
<Cheesehead> h00k: <czajkowski> B) Had a team meeting each month - publish the minutes of the meting to a wiki page
<Cheesehead> I can do the publishing if somebody else (nudge) will hold the meeting.
<h00k> I'll hold one if people attend!
<h00k> :D
<Cheesehead> I'll show up.
<Cheesehead> Maybe
<Cheesehead> Depends if I'm in town, of course. Out of town == limited network access
<Cheesehead> I might just attend to make cryptic, almost-on-topic, (not rude) comments
<Cheesehead> "Say, that seems like a great way to arrange it" while nothing is being discussed, etc.
 * Cheesehead noticed that ubuntu-ie has a great Wiki header at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/Toolbox/Wiki/Menu , and is wondering if anyone wants to steal^H^H^H^H^H design one for us
<Cheesehead> Later this afternoon, I'm scouting downtown MKE locations for the Sept 2 Ubuntu Hour.
<Cheesehead> I'll set it up downtown around 18:00 - no contrary feedback so far.
<Cheesehead> I want to see how busy they are Friday after work.
<mikeputnam> see also #devmad for you madison developers
<h00k> the...this one?
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ie_64_64.png
<h00k> Or, the whole header in general.
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/650236/
<h00k> Cheesehead: ^
<h00k> I can work that
<Cheesehead> h00k: Whole header in general.
<Cheesehead> The WI flag adapted to the U logo might turn out a bit...uh...
<Cheesehead> Wierd.  There. I said it.
<Cheesehead> *Weird
<h00k> Cheesehead: the header wiki syntax is in that pastebin above
<h00k> I can work that with relevant info into ours.
<Cheesehead> h00k: I looked at how they did it before I suggested it. Nice bitesize 1-hour project for any lurkers who want to learn wiki skills.
<Cheesehead> h00k: You could ask at the meeting if anyone's interested in contributing it.
<Cheesehead> It doesn't need to be done today.
<Cheesehead> If you do everything, how can anyone else contribute?
<mikeputnam> or conversely if you don't do it yourself no one will
<mikeputnam> depends on the context
<Cheesehead> mikeputnam: But if nobody will take on such a simple contribution, then is it really a group with common interest?
 * Cheesehead rubs his hands. Talking meta-smack can be fun...
<Cheesehead> Well, sure it is...but is it a LoCo team?
 * Cheesehead wonders why he's answering his own silly meta-questions with more of his own silly meta-questions. He should stop that.
<h00k> No, it's true, but it has been a lot of what mikeputnam said
<Cheesehead> h00k: Agreed. I've been part of that problem - I dropped off the radar for *four years*.
<h00k> Cheesehead: it happens :)
<Cheesehead> But now I'm back and do what I can. Just back from scouting a few locations for an Ubuntu Hour.
<Cheesehead> I figure I'll keep up the reports and try the UH for 12 months.
<Cheesehead> About 8 months in, I'll start pestering the list for a padwan.
<Cheesehead> And then turn to other Ubuntu-related interests for the next 12 months or so.
<Cheesehead> Recon report: Success. As hoped, both candidate locations were open, and mostly empty.
<Cheesehead> Good parking, easy transit and bike access.
<Cheesehead> I must choose between the Starbucks and the Panera on the same block.
<Cheesehead> I'm leaning toward Starbucks, as the attendee 'I-must-buy-something' perception will be cheaper. Just a cocoa or a muffin instead of a whole meal.
 * Cheesehead is torn - he *likes* Panera sandwches...
<h00k> Panera, I've heard of tha tplace.
<h00k> Never been to on
<h00k> e
<Cheesehead> They're both just chains.
<h00k> yep.
<Cheesehead> They both just happen to be in the most convenient location.
<h00k> I could do one at a local coffee-shop here, actually.
<h00k> There's one that's decent
<Cheesehead> The place *I* would prefer is probably inconvenient for everybody else.
<h00k> http://www.coffeebeansetc.net/
<h00k> And they have Wifi
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-23
<Cheesehead> Mine would be http://www.anodynecoffee.com/ , and they have WiFi.
<h00k> Nice.
<h00k> I had one up in Superior, but I didn't document it :(
<h00k> I think I had two
<Cheesehead> hook: Looks like you have 50% of a Sept 2 Ubuntu Hour plan already
<Cheesehead> Simultaneous UH's connected by IRC?
<h00k> Cheesehead: I have to check my schedule, but I certainly could
<h00k> And yeah, we could with either IRC or a Google Hangout or something
<Cheesehead> Let's start with IRC to hide the dismal turnout.
<h00k> ^.^
<Cheesehead> Honestly, if one or two people drop by to shake hands, that would be a wild success for the first one.
<h00k> I could probably get Jim T. to show up around here
<h00k> I don't know where my (to-be) wife will be, which means I may be up in Superior
<Cheesehead> Well one nice element of a UH is just an hour. A nice book and a cup of coffee while the men do their silly geek-club-thing
<Cheesehead> Loved ones can feel involved without actually needing to be involved.
<Cheesehead> Perhaps 'included' is a better term.
<Cheesehead> I might bring one of my kids. Depends who's least whiny.
<Cheesehead> MKE Location: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=43.048193,-87.904347&spn=0.003418,0.006373&t=h&z=17
<h00k> Hey, look. Panera.
 * Cheesehead 's spouse recommended Starbucks
<Cheesehead> I think we'll try it at Starbucks
<Cheesehead> Ugh. Stoopid Jedi Mind Trick.
<h00k> :D
<Cheesehead> h00k: I just sent the MKE Ubuntu Hour e-mail to the list
<Cheesehead> I'm committed now.
<Cheesehead> Hey, anyone here hang with MKE LUG?  (Been there, but I can't make Saturday meetings)
<Cheesehead> h00k: Can we add http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events to the main wiki page?
<Cheesehead> I can do it; I won't do it without asking first.
<Cheesehead> For anyone who's not on the mailing list: MKE Ubuntu Hour: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1093/detail/
 * Cheesehead wanders off for the night
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-07-24
 * Cheesehead yawns
<h00k> Sure, we can
<h00k> Oh, we have it
<h00k> Oh, look: WisconsinTeam (last edited 2011-07-23 22:51:44 by ian-weisser) ;)
<h00k> Let me adjust the domain, too
<h00k> I adjusted the main page, but we can probably scrape http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events on http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/c/news/
<h00k> Yeah that'll need some adjusting yet
